# New Cuckoo Clock



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

A woman gets invited for a "night out with the girls."

She tells her husband that she will be home by midnight, "I promise!" She says.

Well, the hours pass by and the margaritas go down way too easy. Around 3 in the morning and a bit bladdered, she heads for home. Just as she gets in the door, the bloody cuckoo clock in the hall starts up and cuckoos 3 times.

Quickly and realising her husband would probably wake up, she cuckoos
another 9 times and feels really proud of herself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution (even when totally smashed), in order to escape a
possible conflict with him.

The next morning her husband asks her what time she got in, and tells him "why midnight as I promised" she says. He doesn't seem pissed off at all and she thinks "Phew! Got away with that one!"

Then he says, "We need a new cuckoo clock."

When she asks him why, he says, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed 3 times, then said, "Oh shit!", cuckooed 4 more times, cleared it's throat, cuckooed another 3 times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted ... !!"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

very good :lol:


----------

